# Willow Tree Acrylic Painting on Canvas



## khaledart20 (Oct 14, 2020)

Materials : Acrylic Primary Colors with Yellow Venice and Phthalocyanine Green & Masking Tape 

Canvas size 20/20

Video Tutorial : 





If You Like The Video Please Share & Subscribe My Channel And Press The bell Icon For Latest Upload


----------

